

PyPy's Speed Center - pykello
http://speed.pypy.org/

======
fijal
Given that this is in the news - the Python Software Foundation issued a grant
to rewrite this software. While it's kind of good looking, the code is a mess
and the original maintainer no longer available to help.

The goal is to have a kick-ass speed.

------
jfim
The chart doesn't seem to work properly in Chrome 26.0.1410.65 on OSX 10.6.8.

See <http://jean-francois.im/temp/pypy-chart.png>

~~~
fijal
that's really odd, you should maybe report to the JS lib authors?

------
coolwanglu
I wonder if CPython will have JIT in the future

~~~
densh
The question has been asked numerous times on various PyCons. And all the time
Guido says that python is "fast enough" and doesn't need all the complications
that JIT will bring into the codebase. In the same vain he speaks of GIL as
something that is good enough and need not be removed.

For me both of the points sound like a denial and I'm extremely happy that
there is a PyPy team who cares about performance and concurrency. The core
python team is working on minor tweaks and small-ish features in 3.x which
can't hold a candle to solid 2-3x performance increase, built-in support for
stackless/greenlets, extremely fast built-in subset of numpy and prospects of
running your code truly concurrently with stm.

~~~
darkarmani
> In the same vain he speaks of GIL as something that is good enough and need
> not be removed.

If you want to remove the GIL and come up with a way to make the thousands of
3rd-party modules still work, please do it. Beazley has investigated it, but
if you think you can do better, please do it.

~~~
rockasaur
I'd rather have true threading power than thousands of 3rd party modules.

The modules can be re-written. By removing the GIL, we are giving a definite
power boost to the language(applies to ruby too)

~~~
dbecker
The extremely widespread use of CPython over PyPy suggests that most users
feel differently.

Personally, if I had to go without 3rd party modules like numpy and pandas for
any length of time, I might just switch to another language.

~~~
rockasaur
Most people seem to flock to the reference implementation of a language rather
than alternatives. Which is why most people use CRuby even though JRuby is
faster.

Guido should just take it like a man and accept a pull request to merge PyPy's
JIT interpreter into CPython.

------
dmpk2k
How about memory usage? For what I do, that's considerably more important than
CPU.

~~~
fijal
The problem with memory usage is lack of benchmarks. For most of the
benchmarks that are on the page it'll be only the interpreter size. We're
working on a solution (and on memory usage) though.

